# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Going to my union

## CloudMaker

I and my coworker have been replaced by a "degree" holding NPC that hates students, technology, and books.
Its really hard to 
wrap our heads around.

She's said a bunch of awful racial things as well, but because we don't have that piece of special  educational "paper".   
No one cares about or hears us.
That's why  I'm going to our union..

I don't even know if our Union will help, but it's at least a cry in the darkness.
I've worked in the Library for over 20 years.
Its the only thing I really love and care about.

----------

